# Soviet building plans in the Forum background



## RickAstoria (Nov 2, 2018)

Jokingly speaking here but noticed the plans are in Russian.... or something close to it linguistically. The background image plans on the forum appears to have been prepared for Russia or any one of the former Soviet bloc countries. 

Must be something to humor us from our site administrator.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2018)

I have a 1903 Russian* building code pamphlet that might help.
*That's what they told me it was...


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2018)

RickAstoria said:


> Jokingly speaking here but noticed the plans are in Russian.... or something close to it linguistically. The background image plans on the forum appears to have been prepared for Russia or any one of the former Soviet bloc countries.
> 
> Must be something to humor us from our site administrator.



Very interesting observation comrade.
возможно, в следующий раз, когда вы будете более осторожны


----------

